# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Что такое брандмауэр?

## egik

Брандмауэры
Что такое брандмауэр? Брандмауэр подключения к Интернету может помочь ограничить доступ к компьютеру сторонних лиц через Интернет. Брандмауэры бывают двух видов, программные и аппаратные, они помогают обеспечить защиту от злоумышленников, пытающихся получить доступ к компьютеру из Интернета. 
Зачем нужен брандмауэр? Брандмауэр может оградить от злонамеренных атак хакеров, проникновения «червей» и некоторых типов вирусов, прежде чем они приведут к возникновению неполадок в вашем компьютере. Помимо этого брандмауэры помогают избежать участия вашего компьютера в таких атаках на другие компьютеры без вашего ведома. Использование брандмауэра особенно важно при постоянном подключении к Интернету, например через кабельную, DSL- или ADSL-линии. 
Как приступить к использованию брандмауэра? В операционной системе Microsoft Windows® XP есть встроенный брандмауэр. Можно с самого начала воспользоваться функцией брандмауэра подключения к Интернету в этой системе. В большинстве случаев шаги, описанные на странице «Безопасность и конфиденциальность», помогают активировать брандмауэр подключения к Интернету в Windows XP. Воспользуйтесь этим описанием, если к Интернету подключен один компьютер. Возможно также использовать другие дополнительные средства с функциями брандмауэра, включая программные и аппаратные решения. Эти решения следует рассмотреть, если на компьютере установлена более ранняя версия Windows, возникают проблемы совместимости с брандмауэром Windows XP, если вы хотите для Windows XP использовать пакет брандмауэра с другими функциями. 
Параметры брандмауэра. Более ранние версии Windows, нежели Windows XP, выпускались без брандмауэра подключения к Интернету. Если на вашем компьютере установлена более ранняя версия Windows, а компьютер подключен непосредственно к Интернету, необходимо приобрести брандмауэр и использовать его. 
Как определить, какая версия Windows установлена на компьютере? Нажмите кнопку Пуск и выберите в главном меню пункт Выполнить.
В диалоговом окне Запуск программы введите winver. Нажмите кнопку ОК.
В диалоговом окне появится название установленной версии Windows. Пользователи Windows XP, которые хотят пользоваться другими функциями брандмауэра, могут приобрести аппаратный или программный брандмауэр, выпускаемый другими компаниями. В ряде ситуаций опытные пользователи при работе в сети могут пользоваться и аппаратными, и программными брандмауэрами.

Аппаратные брандмауэры. Рекомендуется использовать такие брандмауэры, если на компьютере установлена одна из ранних версий Windows. Многие точки беспроводного доступа для домашних сетей уже имеют встроенные брандмауэры наряду с маршрутизаторами. Подключить брандмауэр в сеть так же просто, как подключить к телефону автоответчик. Отсоедините подключение Ethernet между кабельным или DSL-модемом и ПК и подсоедините между ними брандмауэр. (Это подходит для большинства брандмауэров, хотя и не для всех.) 
Станция Microsoft Broadband Networking Wireless Base Station. Станция Microsoft Broadband Networking Wireless Base Station (EN), расположенная на веб-узле Microsoft Broadband Networking, является одним из примеров точки доступа к беспроводной сети со встроенным брандмауэром и другими интегрированными функциями домашних сетей. 
Программные брандмауэры. Программные брандмауэры для защиты компьютеров с ранними версиями Windows можно приобрести у ряда поставщиков. Эти же поставщики предлагают брандмауэры, которые можно использовать с Windows XP. Об их предложениях можно узнать, в частности, на следующих веб-узлах:
Специальное предложение BlackICE по защите ПК (EN)
Специальное предлложение McAfee по обеспечению безопасности (EN)
Специальное предложение корпорации Symantec (EN)
Tiny Software: персональный брандмауэр Tiny (EN)
Специальное предложение компании ZoneAlarm (EN)

Памятка: установка брандмауэра. В статье (EN), которую можно найти на веб-узле корпорации Майкрософт, посвященным вопросам безопасности, обсуждаются программные брандмауэры, произведенные другими компаниями, а также аппаратные брандмауэры и сетевые маршрутизаторы. Эти сведения помогут вам подобрать брандмауэр, если на компьютере установлена одна из более ранних версий Microsoft Windows, например Windows 2000, Windows Millennium Edition (Windows Me), Windows 98, Windows NT® или Windows 95. 
Дополнительные сведения о брандмауэре Windows XP. В иллюстрированной статье «Использование брандмауэра подключения к Интернету в Windows XP Home Edition (EN)», расположенной на веб-узле Microsoft Windows XP, приводятся инструкции и дополнительные сведения, помогающие включить брандмауэр.

Статья «Использование брандмауэра подключения к Интернету в Windows XP Professional (EN)» аналогична предыдущей, но включает ссылки на дополнительные сведения для пользователей Windows XP Professional.

Использование нескольких компьютеров, объединенных в домашнюю или небольшую офисную сеть. Сеть создается в случае, когда между несколькими компьютерами осуществляется прямой обмен данными. Следующие ресурсы (на английском языке) на веб-узле Windows XP помогут вам повысить безопасность сети.

Если у вас более одного компьютера в домашней сети или в сети небольшого офиса, воспользуйтесь мастером настройки сети в Windows XP, чтобы правильно активировать брандмауэр подключения к Интернету.

В статье «Защита сети (EN)» приведены удобные иллюстрации, показывающие где следует разворачивать брандмауэр подключения к Интернету в домашней или небольшой офисной сети.

Если возникают проблемы совместимости с подключением к Интернету, оборудованием или программным обеспечением. Подключения к Интернетуe для некоторых поставщиков услуг Интернета могут не появляться в папке «Сетевые подключения». Например, старые версии программного обеспечения подключений AOL или MSN® несовместимы с брандмауэром подключения к Интернету Windows XP. Если возникает такого рода несовместимость, проконсультируйтесь со своим поставщиком услуг Интернета. В некоторых случаях поставщик услуг предлагает личный брандмауэр, либо программный, либо аппаратный.

В некоторых случаях подключение к поставщику услуг появляется в папке «Сетевые подключения», однако в диалоговом окне «Свойства подключения» нет вкладки «Дополнительно» или нет флажка «Брандмауэр подключения к Интернету». Это означает, что программное обеспечение подключения поставщика услуг Интернета несовместимо с брандмауэром подключения к Интернету.

Брандмауэр подключения к Интернету может взаимодействовать с некоторым сетевым программным обеспечением, установленным на компьютере. В большинстве случаев такую несовместимость можно устранить, скорректировав работу брандмауэра подключения к Интернету или обратившись за советом к поставщику программного обеспечения или услуг Интернета. Иногда проблему можно решить, установив более новую версию программного обеспечения. В следующих статьях (на английском языке), которые можно найти на веб-узле технической поддержки корпорации Майкрософт, описываются некоторые случаи несовместимости и способы решения проблемы.

Удаленный помощник может не работать, если брандмауэр подключения к Интернету включается после отправки приглашения (EN)
Программы, требующие ручной настройки порта с брандмауэром подключения к Интернету (EN)
Брандмауэр подключения к Интернету может помешать просмотру и предоставлению файлов в совместное использование (EN)
Нарушения в работе Интернет-программ при включении брандмауэра подключения к Интернету (EN)
Как вручную открыть порты в брандмауэре подключения к Интернету (EN)
Дополнительные статьи о брандмауэре подключения к Интернету из базы знаний (EN)

источник
http://www.microsoft.com/Rus/Securit...F/Default.mspx

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

